# Mille Miglia MM 11-3



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

The casting company, FOMB, has for over three decades manufactured
Mille Miglia alloy wheels in Brescia, Italy, preserving the name of the
classic race in the Mille Miglia (mee-lay meel-yah), wheel lines that
reflect fine Italian style and craftsmanship. With numerous facilities
located on the northwestern outskirts of Brescia, an area that has
historically specialized in the casting of aluminum, FOMB is equipped
to manage the entire process of manufacturing alloy wheels for Mille
Miglia. From concept to construction, tooling to casting, finishing
to packaging, their system ensures total quality control.
16X7 4-100 ET38 MM11-3 169.00 20-21 lb 
17X7 4-100 ET38 MM11-3 189.00 23.4 lb 
17X7 4-100 ET45 MM11-3 189.00 22.9 lb 
16X7.5 5-100 ET35 MM11-3 169.00 22.5 lb 
17X7 5-100 ET35 MM11-3 189.00 23.4 lb 
17X8 5-100 ET35 MM11-3 199.00 26 lb 
18X8 5-100 ET35 MM11-3 229.00 27.3 lb 
16X7.5 5-112 ET35 MM11-3 169.00 22.1lb
17X8 5-112 ET35 MM11-3 199.00 26 lb
18X8 5-112 ET35 MM11-3 229.00 27.3 lb











Select Image For Other *Mille Miglia** Wheels*

m
m
m
m
 
*Wheel Fitments for Your Vehicle*

m
m

*Please order from Eric Your VW Performance 
Specialist @ The Tire Rack Available at
877-522-8473 Extension 391*
*Tire Rack Shopping Tools*
*Tire Rack Tech Center*







FAQ-Wheel Tech







FAQ-Tire Tech
Vortex Search


----------

